# Pimp My Wii v1.43



## tempBOT (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pimp My Wii v1.43*
Checks for outdated IOS's and more!



A helpful Homebrew that will download and install any new versions of IOS's, check you have the latest Wii System Menu and much more! See the included "readme" file for a full set of features.[/p]



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> -Add IOS 58 rev 6175, IOS 80 rev 6943 from 4.3 update. Warning: Those IOS have the "Trucha Bug Restaurer" bug fixed.
> -Update the Wii Shop to the revision 19.
> -Now also detect System Menu 4.3.
> -Update the hidden channel EULA to revision 3 (only in manual mode).
> -Warning: If you have a "virgin" 4.3, Pimp cannot do anything for you (because of the correction of the "Trucha Bug Restaurer" bug).






Download



Source



Discuss
Contributed by luke_c​


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jun 23, 2010)

What does updating the EULA channel do?


----------



## caster62003 (Jun 23, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> What does updating the EULA channel do?



I'd assume displays the most up to date EULA. Its kind of common sense.

On a less negative side note: Great job on the program, love the hat in the icon, made me chuckle


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait, will this update your System Menu to 4.3U? Isn't that a bad idea because of all of the homebrew blocking?


----------



## adriande2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Wait, will this update your System Menu to 4.3U? Isn't that a bad idea because of all of the homebrew blocking?


It may or may not be. Who knows if it has a new code rid of the new homebrew channel? Or certain other hacks for that matter.


----------



## bluebowser31 (Jun 24, 2010)

im asuming smash stack will still work, corect? (becuase wouldnt they have to alter brawl itself...?)

...wow clicked on wrong post... (meant to go to new wii update...)


----------



## xbry23 (Jun 24, 2010)

So is this a safe way to update to 4.3 without losing your HB channel and other stuff?


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 24, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> So is this a safe way to update to 4.3 without losing your HB channel and other stuff?


this is what i am wondering


----------



## demon33 (Jun 24, 2010)

n-e-1 as feedback ?


----------



## caster62003 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just tried it yesterday, and I still had* homebrew channel.

*I don't want 4.3 just yet, don't know why, I just don't want it, so I restored back using NAND.


----------



## jeklnoo (Jun 24, 2010)

There is NO reason to update to 4.3 as far as I know. It has no new features, all it does it try and fix / stop various homebrew & piracy methods.

If you need to get into the shop, use something like Dop-SHOP to update it.


----------



## caster62003 (Jun 24, 2010)

Or manually install ShopChannel v19 and IOS 61 via wads.

But yes, 4.3 is a useless excuse to update your Wii, and you should spend your time on something better, like reading the 70+ pages about 4.3 and how useless it is


----------



## NatureMade (Jun 25, 2010)

so, when I ran it, it told me all of my stuff was out of date.
Then I clicked through each individual IOS [tells me what will get installed, what will get trucha'd, etc] and then the installation part.
This is where it starts to fail. Every single IOS it tried to install, I get an error saying it couldn't.

Is this because I'm still on 4.1U, or is there another reason? something I did wrong?


----------



## joelozy (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that this does not upgrade to 4.3. It just updates your IOSes and the Shopping Channel. I still have all my homebrew after using this, and it works pretty well.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

So - just to check - 

I'm a total Newbie - I've only just soft-modded my Wii (which has/had 4.2E) using this guide

I eventually managed to get it to install HackMii, Homebrew Channel & play DVD's 
I did have a lot of trouble with me needing something called 'ios202' to play DVD's which wouldn't install offline, because I didn't have the 'trucha bug' or something - but after a lot of hassle I finally managed it (by doing it 'online' using the nintendo USB WiFi adpator to download the required files)

Anyway - back on topic.... Am I right that if I install 'Pimp my wii' into the Homebrew channel  & run it - it will check that I have all the latest updates or IOS's (or whatever they're called), download them & update etc - but still keep the Homebrew and DVD playback etc  - & I don't have to muck about with NUS Downloader, DOP-Mii v12 or Piiloader ???

EDIT: OK I took the plunge & tried it out
It found quite a few outdated/missing IOS's - & I let it update using 'online' through my Ninty USB WiFi Adaptor
Shop channel works, Homebrew Channel still exists and DVD playback (via WiiMC) still works - even deleting stuff through Homebrew channel works now (It crashed last time I tried)


----------



## gizmomelb (Aug 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr - silly question, but did it update everything to 4.2E or 4.3E?  thank you.


----------



## todd72173 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just ran Pimp my ride 2.02-


It DOES update your system to 4.1. It also made my Homebrew channel upside down (any idea how to fix)?

However, my USB drive works, all backups work and all. So I guess I did not mess it up to bad, or did I?


----------



## bnui_ransder (Aug 28, 2010)

When I tried to use it, it just kept saying error getting everything


----------



## RangerLink667 (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> So - just to check -
> 
> I'm a total Newbie - I've only just soft-modded my Wii (which has/had 4.2E) using this guide
> 
> ...


Just so you know, wiimc has a bit of lag that is annoying, at least my version does. a much better program to use is MPlayer CE. much less buggy, and can load off usb as well, if you want to play movie off a hard drive. im on 4.2E too


----------



## waitaminute (Sep 4, 2010)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> There is NO reason to update to 4.3 as far as I know. It has no new features, all it does it try and fix / stop various homebrew & piracy methods.


Some games will require you to use 4.3, though.

So does PMW 1.43 install system channel 4.3 and still keep everything wide open for homebrew, backups, and whatever else one might want to run?


----------



## nevets26 (Nov 4, 2010)

as far as Ive read on the site that host pimp my wii you do have to reinstall preloader but that was the only drawback i have read, preloader was the only way to fix my wii when step son updated to 4.3 u just because he wanted to check shop channel. all he had to do was ask me too had that app to update shop channel only on sd card.


----------

